# first the oscar now the auratus cichlid is being crazy...thoughts anyone?



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

if you have read my thread on the oscar being attacked you'll know my auratus cichlid has suddenly turned.....shes gone really dark and is attacking everyone in the tank save for the big JD. she is also digging under a rock, sifting loads of sand and has a swolled something by her anus....i dont think it is her bum that is swollen as she is pooing albeit very very thin poos!!! ive been looking on the net for ages but cant seem to find what could be wrong. theres no one she could mate, shes eating fine and shes not bloated???? really worried so any ideas will be appreciated. thanks


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Everything I've read states that a female will take on the "role" of a male if there are no other males around. This means she will change to a darker color and display the same intense aggression as males. This is probably a fish best suited for a species only tank. Can you take her to a LFS for store credit or swap for something else? Or maybe take the other fish back for more of her kind.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

I've read that too but I thought it only happened when it was a same species tank. She's going to be moved to her own tank soon but I just wana make sure she's not ill coz of her swelling thing.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

oh my god shes laying eggs nd the JD is fertisilizing them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

zero said:


> oh my god shes laying eggs nd the JD is fertisilizing them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope they hatch, you could have the next Parrot Cichlid!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

How amazing would they look! Ill keep you all updated....going to get a tank divided today so she can chillout a bit


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's see - they were last together biologically when the Americas and Africa were one continent. They won't hatch, but that is insane behavior. It shows how desperate fish will get when we keep them alone without their own species. She just had to get those eggs out.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, I definetly wouuldntve seen that coming lol


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

im not one for hybridizing fish but it would be nice if they did hatch, just to see how they come out. once shes done what shes doing with the eggs im going to get a male and 3 more females and have a species only tank for her. would 4:1 ratio be ok?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

better make that at least a 100 gal. Auratus is one aggressive fish and needs lots of room.


----------

